

Use html5 video tags in html with flash fallback for old browsers - chunkyslink
http://code.google.com/p/html5media/wiki/GettingStarted

======
mseebach
Today is the first day in the rest of Flashs' life.

~~~
superduper
When do we start making games using HTML5? Or did you mean Flash video?
Because Flash does more than just play videos.

~~~
sp332
<http://www.freeciv.net/>

~~~
Hexstream
Oh SHIT. That game alone makes the case for HTML5 as far as I'm concerned. It
may not be the most technically advanced HTML5 game I've seen (or is it?), but
it's actually the kind of UI I'd want to use and that's more important than
technical sophistication and fancy complex algorithms.

------
zeugma
Works with HTML5 video on Firefox 3.6 but Fail with IE7 (the flash load but
the video can't be played).

~~~
etianen
I'm afraid it works just fine on my IE7 test machine. If you have more
information, please submit a bug on the project site and I'll look into it. :)

<http://code.google.com/p/html5media/issues/list>

------
pixelbeat
I don't see any video in firefox 2.0.0.13 at
<http://static.etianen.com/html5media/>

~~~
etianen
If this is the same issue as was occurring in Firefox 3.0, then it has now
been fixed.

------
KirinDave
I appreciate the software and I think it's cool.

But really guys? I need jQuery to do this? You really couldn't write it
without jQuery?

~~~
etianen
I will confess, the though of doing it without jQuery never actually occurred
to me. It's pretty much become synonymous with Javascript in my head.

I'll give some thought to a jquery-less solution.

~~~
KirinDave
It is a very cool idea. But I'm so tired of downloading jquery a hundred times
per page. I'm also frustrated that jquery is so difficult to pull apart into a
minimal set of components.

If there is one thing jQuery could eagerly copy from Mootools, it should be
that ability to decompose the library into a minimal set. Then using it
wouldn't be a problem.

------
ErrantX
Requires javascript to be enabled - so not a complete catch all for a small
minority (still cool though)

~~~
glhaynes
I wonder how many people watch video in their browser _and_ disable
JavaScript. That certainly seems likely to be a tiny minority to me.

------
diN0bot
how can i use html5 video tags with youtube videos? that is, there are youtube
videos i want to display using video tags rather than an embedded flash
object. is it possible to find the mp4 URI?

~~~
ErrantX
opt into Youtube HTML5 beta.

<http://www.youtube.com/html5>

Visit a video page. Right click on the video and "inspect element" (assuming
your in Chrome) and it will show a url in the <video > tag. (Note view source
wont work as it appears to be loaded using JS)

You could probably automate this process if needed.

Also: im not sure if the URL is time sensitive or not.

------
deafmetal
Trouble is, one still has to encode one's video in 3 formats; h264, ogg/thora,
and flv for the fallback.

That ain't progress my friends.

~~~
axod
As far as I understand from the page:

You only need to include one format - h264. If you then view it with a browser
that doesn't support VIDEO, or does support VIDEO but not h264 (firefox),
it'll fallback to playing that h264 using flash (No flv required as far as I
see).

However, you can also give firefox some love by adding an ogg version.

So IMHO, this is real tangible useful progress. It makes it easier for
developers to use cool new HTML5 features without breaking old crappy
browsers.

------
blahedo
Yes, because I definitely want to embed a tag that tells google exactly when
anybody accesses my page. Don't they have enough data on us already?

~~~
icey
Or instead of getting all frothed up over nothing, you could host the files
yourself.

